
Chinese cash says that a South American tech boom is incoming - NicoJuicy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/610417/chinese-cash-says-that-a-south-american-tech-boom-is-incoming/
======
technofiend
I work with some amazing folks in Argentina but I was lucky to get them
because Exxon was moving all their staff to India. Same with folks from some
other employers. There may be a net increase coming but interestingly enough
there's pressure to move out of Argentina as well to save costs. Many workers
there are unionized and the union's negotiated pay increases linked with
Argentina's endemic inflation can create real issues.

As an example if you rent or buy an apartment there it will come with biannual
inflation adjustments. Now imagine that the government has decided this year's
inflation rate is "only" 20% but your contract says you'll give two 15%
increases per year to cover inflation. There are regular protests in Buenos
Aires over pay increases and other issues; anyone thinking of hiring there
needs to do plenty of research first.

The most aggravating gotcha for me was finding that ATMs limit withdrawls to a
small amount but stick you with a large fee for your trouble - it was 92.50
pesos to withdraw 2,000 pesos. Almost 5% ATM surcharge and the locals prefer
dollars to pesos anyway. It's no wonder there are people wandering around
yelling "Cambio! Cambio! Cambio!" offering to sell ARG for USD.

~~~
petecox
Just curious, has the situation improved in real terms in the 2 years since
Macri took over? I visited a couple of times in 2010-11 and the inflation over
a 16 month period was evident.

Wonderful, friendly, people but concerning economic stability I'd be more
inclined to set up a business in Chile, or perhaps across the river in
Montevideo (although the cost of Uruguayan living seemed relatively more
expensive.)

------
jolmg
Hmmm... I got a popup that can only be dismissed by swiping from the bottom.
There is no X at the top right. Clicking outside of the popup doesn't work. I
tried to "swipe" with my mouse, but it just highlights text... Weird UX
decisions. I can resize my browser window and X appears in the corner, but
I've lost interest.

------
rednerrus
[http://fortune.com/2016/10/21/argentina-tech-sector-
boom/](http://fortune.com/2016/10/21/argentina-tech-sector-boom/)

They've been saying this for a long time.

